
OpenSSH 7.3 has just been released - okket
http://www.openssh.com/txt/release-7.3
======
okket
This is primarily a bugfix release.

New Features

* ssh(1): Add a ProxyJump option and corresponding -J command-line flag to allow simplified indirection through a one or more SSH bastions or "jump hosts".

* ssh(1): Add an IdentityAgent option to allow specifying specific agent sockets instead of accepting one from the environment.

* ssh(1): Allow ExitOnForwardFailure and ClearAllForwardings to be optionally overridden when using ssh -W. bz#2577

* ssh(1), sshd(8): Implement support for the IUTF8 terminal mode as per draft-sgtatham-secsh-iutf8-00.

* ssh(1), sshd(8): Add support for additional fixed Diffie-Hellman 2K, 4K and 8K groups from draft-ietf-curdle-ssh-kex-sha2-03.

* ssh-keygen(1), ssh(1), sshd(8): support SHA256 and SHA512 RSA signatures in certificates;

* ssh(1): Add an Include directive for ssh_config(5) files.

* ssh(1): Permit UTF-8 characters in pre-authentication banners sent from the server. bz#2058

Deprecations

We plan on retiring more legacy cryptography in a near-future release,
specifically:

* Refusing all RSA keys smaller than 1024 bits (the current minimum is 768 bits)

* Removing server-side support for the SSH v.1 protocol (currently compile-time disabled).

* In approximately 1 year, removing all support for the SSH v.1 protocol (currently compile-time disabled).

